# Options for Miles dwindling....



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Indiana was one possible destination for D. Miles.

What do you think of the following:

1) to NYK for Malik Rose?

2) to NYK w/Skinner and Dixon for Jalen Rose?

3) to SAC for Corliss Williamson?

4) to MINN for Marko Jaric and Bracey Wright?

5) to HOU for Juwan Howard?

Unfortunately, there are not a lot of teams who would A) have a need for Miles and B) have contracts that match up.

Croshere for Miles appeared to be a valid possibility on the surface, but snagging Marquis Daniels was a stroke of genius for Larry Legend.

I prefer the SAC trade the best, since it returns a veteran SF who is expiring.

Get to work KP!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

1) to NYK for Malik Rose? 
I'd do it. Rose has got 3 years left on his contract, so it's not like he's my first choice. But it'd at least get Miles off our team. You have to wonder, though, if even Isiah Thomas at some point realizes you need to bring in a few coachable players that sort of fit in. 

2) to NYK w/Skinner and Dixon for Jalen Rose?
This is a better deal because Rose's contract expires. It's a big salary dump, very similar to the Marquis Daniels move that just happened. Again, I don't know if that's the way NY wants to go. 

3) to SAC for Corliss Williamson?
I know John Nash tried for two years to trade Ruben Patterson for Williamson, and never got it done. Only one year left on his deal, so I like it. Sactown has already rolled the dice on Bonzi and Artest, though, and Miles hasn't performed that well off the bench. If I'm Sactown, I'd probably rather have Corliss as a bench guy. 

 4) to MINN for Marko Jaric and Bracey Wright?
Do I want to pay Marko Jaric $8 mil in 2011? Not really. We can be done with Darius two years earlier. I don't like this deal. Besides, it's not like we need another PG.
 
5) to HOU for Juwan Howard?
I like this one. And maybe Van Gundy could actually do something with Darius. We might have to sweeten the pot with some second round picks, but that's what we got them for. 

You put together some good candidates for trading Miles. All of them are reasonably realistic, given what Marquis Daniels just got sold for. Nicely done.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

My favorite is the one for Howard.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

No offense.. but options dwindling according to you???

I am positive that there are other options out there.... just becuase we have nto yet thought of them does nto mean they are not out there.

KP and Patterson may come up with better options... 

But your scenarios are interesting


I think Darius is already dealt... just waiting to Wed the 15th... to get it announced. I have no clue for who...

I am hoping for Desmond Mason... but doubt it will happen....
I would like to get Trenton Hassell but am very doubtful Minny will let him go

I want a vet SF/SG who can be a role player behind Roy and Webster


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing when i heard daniels and croshere got swapped.

as for the trade suggestions:


1) to NYK for Malik Rose? - I'm not sure if I'd want Rose for another 2 years. We have more than enough PFs already. And if Skinner's role is going to be reduced, where does that leave Malik Rose? 

2) to NYK w/Skinner and Dixon for Jalen Rose? This one I'd prefer the most only because Portland would have a repalcement for Miles, even just for half the year then start Roy, Webster and Jack towards the end of the year.

3) to SAC for Corliss Williamson? Same reasoning as Malik Rose. Where would he play?

4) to MINN for Marko Jaric and Bracey Wright? I wouldn't mind this trade, except that we'd have too many guards. Sure we could play him at times with Roy in the backcourt and be pretty big, but we could do without Bracey Wright (since it adds yet another player to the roster)

5) to HOU for Juwan Howard? Now that they have Battier, I doubt Houston would pull this deal.

I say send him to San Antonio with Dixon and Blake for Brent Barry and Eric Williams. SA doesn't want Barry and they do need to bolster their bench. Send them HA too, since they have no Center to speak of.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> No offense.. but options dwindling according to you???
> 
> I am positive that there are other options out there.... just becuase we have nto yet thought of them does nto mean they are not out there.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the reason Blazer Maven said our options are dwindling is because we likely want an expiring contract above all else in return for him. Croshere was an expiring contract, so, unless Dallas wants to turn around a deal him for Miles, there is now one less expiring contract available. Of course, we need to remember that all it takes is one.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> I'm sure the reason Blazer Maven said our options are dwindling is because we likely want an expiring contract above all else in return for him. Croshere was an expiring contract, so, unless Dallas wants to turn around a deal him for Miles, there is now one less expiring contract available. Of course, we need to remember that all it takes is one.


 I'm not challenging the post, just wondering why you think the Blazers want an expiring contract for Miles. Are they close to being under the cap?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm not challenging the post, just wondering why you think the Blazers want an expiring contract for Miles. Are they close to being under the cap?



I think they would be way under the cap. Miles and DA would both be off the books next season. that's about 18 million or so gone


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm not challenging the post, just wondering why you think the Blazers want an expiring contract for Miles. Are they close to being under the cap?


Trading Miles for an expiring contract wouldn't put us under the cap, I don't think anyway, but we would be close. There are other things though that tell me we want an expiring contract. We've made several trades for expiring contracts recently, it looks like Paul Allen is more willing to spend money to win again, but we shouldn't be shocked if we make another trade for an expiring contract. Also, if we wanted a talented SF, we'd keep Miles, we won't get a talented SF with more desire for him, that means it makes sense for us to go in another direction in a trade for him. What other directions are that other than an expiring contract?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> Trading Miles for an expiring contract wouldn't put us under the cap, I don't think anyway, but we would be close. There are other things though that tell me we want an expiring contract. We've made several trades for expiring contracts recently, it looks like Paul Allen is more willing to spend money to win again, but we shouldn't be shocked if we make another trade for an expiring contract. Also, if we wanted a talented SF, we'd keep Miles, we won't get a talented SF with more desire for him, that means it makes sense for us to go in another direction in a trade for him. What other directions are that other than an expiring contract?



I have heard about going after an expiring contract as well . . . maybe from this board.

Personally I would like to see Miles traded for a quality SF, whether or not they have an expiring contract or not. I wouldn't be opposed to getting a talented SF who may be even overpaid (which is why the team would make the trade). I don't know where the Blazers are at with the cap thing and I know next summer is draft and FA haven.

But if the Blazers can't be players in the FA market, why not take a bloated contract on a guy who can contribute a la LaFrenz. 

Actually I can think of a lot of "why nots", but then I would be arguing with myself. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I have heard about going after an expiring contract as well . . . maybe from this board.
> 
> Personally I would like to see Miles traded for a quality SF, whether or not they have an expiring contract or not. I wouldn't be opposed to getting a talented SF who may be even overpaid (which is why the team would make the trade). I don't know where the Blazers are at with the cap thing and I know next summer is draft and FA haven.
> 
> ...



I think you'll find that we have a talented SF on the roster already in Webster. He's just young and needs playing time.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> Trading Miles for an expiring contract wouldn't put us under the cap


It would, but just by a little. That's why I really like the idea of Miles, Dixon and Skinner for Rose. That would get us about 10 mil under. It's not enough to actually sign a top notch guy, but it's enough to be able to make an offer to a guy and then try to work a sign and trade.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think you'll find that we have a talented SF on the roster already in Webster. He's just young and needs playing time.


 I hope your right, because until then, it's Outlaw's spot (assuming Darius is traded).

I like the idea of Webster at a shooting guard, but I get this funny feeling he will be eaten up at the SF spot.

How do think he will be at SF. I remeber you were against Roy because we already had a SG in Webster . . . think he can make the transition?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> I'm sure the reason Blazer Maven said our options are dwindling is because we likely want an expiring contract above all else in return for him..


agreed....

I woudl think a higher prirority.... but not as likely to happen.. is to deal Miles to a team who can absorb his contract totally with no player in return.. except maybe a 2nd round pick. THen we are rid of his contract totally

then if that does not work... trade to a team which can absorb most all of his slary... if nto all, then return to us a player with a slary of say.. $2.5 mil or so ... resulting in a $5 mil or higher lower payroll for us, and quite possible a shorter length contract.

wishful thikning.. but I think a highe rpriority if possible


Charlotte? New Orleans? Atlanta? (doubtful)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I hope your right, because until then, it's Outlaw's spot (assuming Darius is traded).
> 
> I like the idea of Webster at a shooting guard, but I get this funny feeling he will be eaten up at the SF spot.
> 
> How do think he will be at SF. I remeber you were against Roy because we already had a SG in Webster . . . think he can make the transition?



I like Webster better at the 2, but he will be able to play the 3 as well. Depending on the offense Nate decides to run, most of the players on NBA teams are interchangable anyway.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

What is Darius's agent doing while Pritchard and Patterson are trying to dump his client? If Darius truly wants to leave the Blazers, he should negotiate a buyout, especially if no team will take on that beast of a contract. If Darius really wants to play basketball for another team, he should stop dragging his feet.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

jalen rose is the best option, as he would be expiring. so im cool with this...we pick up the money from the contract next year and make moves in free agnecy.


otherwise, i say keep him. no other options make me feel good.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Trade him to someone with cap room for draft picks.
Or brainwash someone into giving up something good for him. :frenchy:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Miles and Dixon to NOOK for Mason works just fine...

NOOK needs guards too


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

How about Miami for Posey? Riley's the kind of guy who could light a fire under Darius' butt and I don't think Shaq would tolerate any goofing off. Posey wouldn't be happy about it, but he's only got one year left on his contract.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am convinced at this point that Miles is a Blazer this season. Player movement seems over for the Blazers at the moment.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

In terms of teams, there are draft winners and losers, 
and then there are winners and losers in the free agent
market. It's very possible that one of the teams who
don't get the player they want will trade for Miles.

This happens every year, and is the reason KP only
wants 14 contracts. If someone falls through the
free agency cracks that we really like, we'll sign them
(which is how we got Joel).

My guess is that we'll have to be patient to see what
develops in terms of trading Miles. BTW, I want a 
future pick + cap space. I don't want any sort of
journeyman player unless it's an expiring contract.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

There is no way we will survive with only Web and Outlaw to play SF. We need to have a player come back in the trade that can sit the bench until one of these guys gets injured. We are just too thin at quality SG/SF.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Redbeard said:


> There is no way we will survive with only Web and Outlaw to play SF. We need to have a player come back in the trade that can sit the bench until one of these guys gets injured. We are just too thin at quality SG/SF.



But we would survive with Miles there? You mean like we did last year when he played? And the year before? And the teams he was on prior to joining the Blazers.....you mean like those teams survived with him? 

We are going to lose anyway, so why not play Webster at the 3


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> But we would survive with Miles there? You mean like we did last year when he played? And the year before? And the teams he was on prior to joining the Blazers.....you mean like those teams survived with him?
> 
> We are going to lose anyway, so why not play Webster at the 3


I think his point was that a guy like Outlaw will get exposed and possibly hurt everyone elses development by playing tons of minutes at SF. I don't want guys like Roy, Aldridge, and Jack learning to play the NBA game thinking they have to take a big load on their shoulders because Outlaw can't handle his PT. I want the young guys to learn to be role players, who trust their teammates...and I don't think players are going to trust Outlaw to make the right decision.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Redbeard said:


> There is no way we will survive with only Web and Outlaw to play SF. We need to have a player come back in the trade that can sit the bench until one of these guys gets injured. We are just too thin at quality SG/SF.


We'll certainly survive, it's just that we'll be among the worst teams in the league. I think that's the expectation, even at One Center Court.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I have two ideas for Miles now...

Trade 1 (minor idea): Trade involving Minny and Indiana:

Portland send Darius Miles and Ha to Minnesota;
Minnesota send Marko Jaric to Indy and Mark Madsen to Portland;
Indiana send SJax to Portland;

This idea (more likely to happen) leave Portland with a good SF/SG in SJax and another useful backup in Madsen to came off the bench. Ha isn't playing much in Portland and Miles... enough said.

Minnesota do it because they aren't satisfied with Jaric and Miles would love to play with KG; Ha is another backup C, a thing they need a lot more than Madsen at this point.

Indy does it, especially if they add Al Harrington. Granger is going to get a lot of minutes, and Shawne Williams (a SF) would need some minutes also. Knowing that PG (along with C) is the Indiana's worst position, adding Jaric, a versatile combo guard, can't hurt.


Trade 2 (major blockbuster idea, maybe the bigger that this site already have seen!):

Denver send Eduardo Najera to Cleveland and KMart, Andre Miller with Earl Boykins to Philadelphia;
Cleveland send Ira Newble to GS; Eric Snow to Houston; Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall to Philadelphia;
Houston send Rafer Alston and Juwan Howard to Cleveland; 
NY send Malik Rose to Philadelphia, Steve Francis to Portland, Maurice Taylor to Sactown and Jerome James to GS;
Sacramento send Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Philadelphia, Kenny Thomas to Portland and Vitaly Potapenko to Philadelphia;
Seattle send Danny Fortson (with cash or a 2nd rounder) to NY, and Mikki Moore to Sactown;
Portland send Zach Randolph to Sactown, Darius Miles with Ha to Minnesota and Dan Dickau to Denver;
GS send Adonal Foyle to NY and Zarko Cabarkapa to Portland;
Philadelphia send Chris Webber with a 2nd rounder to NY; Send Kevin Ollie, Allen Iverson and Kyle Korver to Denver;
Minnesota send Marko Jaric to Indiana and Mark Madsen to GS;
Indiana send SJax to NY;

NY get in Webber a veteran (although a lot overpaid, like a true actual knick ...) PF that will fit well in Isiah plans, and he is a good friend of Jalen Rose... Who knows if he can turn his last year a team option, to be in a situation where he will be better than in Philly? Miles would also like to play with Isiah Thomas at all... Fortson is a tough backup PF and a terrific rebounder... JJ lacks motivation, and Foyle is a true hardworker C...

Sacramento didn't need Williamson anymore, with Artest and Monia... So, they get in Taylor a combo forward with an expiring contract, and Mikki Moore is a fine replacement for Potapenko. Randolph is a talented forward and is an improvement over Kenny Thomas and SAR;

Seattle get in Williamson a nice defensive backup SF, which can score some points also. Win-Win situation.

Portland get a nice scoring combo guard in Francis, while McMillan would love to have Kenny Thomas in his bench instead of the disgruntled Randolph. They'll get rid of Miles and Dickau, which they're not going to use also... Ha isn't going to play much, so they'll get another big SF (which McMillan seems to like) in Cabarkapa;

GS: James may have at least some motivation, since he may be the starting C, since GS won't put the young C's starting imediately; Newble is a player that fill some weakness in their roster (a defensive SF);

Denver add in Ollie a experienced defensive PG that Karl likes; AI and Melo is a lethal combo; Korver help them solve some of their SG problems; Dickau is a quicker backup PG in cases that Karl want more speed and offense (since Dickau can shoot, instead of Ollie). They won't need Najera much, since they have Kleiza.

Philly: Start their rebuilding situation! Potapenko can play as a backup C and have an expiring contract. Malik Rose may be overpaid, but to get rid of Webber contract, they have to pay some price. And Malik is a true good locker room presence and is Philadelphia born... And get in Marshall an underrated scoring combo forward that is ideal in this first stage of rebuilding mode... KMart and Dre Miller are two nice players that can make them at least a little respectable... Having Damon Jones coming off their bench also helps... "DAAAAMON JOOOOONES FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Houston get in Snow a veteran defensive PG that plays in the way that JVG loves... And SAR imediately improves the PF rotation in Houston (since he can play some PF with Battier being their SF and T-Mac their SG in some situations);

Cleveland get in Alston a player that can add more speed in Cleveland offense. In Boykins, Cavs get an explosive backup PG, which is also a local hero. Najera is an energizer that will add even more defense off their bench. And Juwan Howard will get close of the same use that Yell was getting;


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Last thing I want to hear again is "DAAAAMOOOONNNN ANNNNYTHINGGGG FOR THREEEEE!!!!"


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Last thing I want to hear again is "DAAAAMOOOONNNN ANNNNYTHINGGGG FOR THREEEEE!!!!"


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

But aside of that, what you and other Blazers fans think about both ideas?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm not crazy about either of them.

In the first, we end up with Jackson. I don't think he would fit in any better than Miles and has a similar reputation. My guess is the Blazer management would pass. 

In the second, there is probably too much talent coming in to Portland. It would also create balance problems at the 1/2 spots. I think Zach might be a better fit with the direction the club is going than Franchise and Kenny Smith--even though they have more talent. Franchise is looking to be a Marbury type player (good stats, nice highlights, no wins). Not to mention the the rest of the trade is unlikely for many reasons. 

I guess I would rather stand with what they have.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I think Blazer fans should start getting psychologically ready for the fact that we aren't going to get anything good back in trade for Miles. I see a lot of people saying they want to take back a decent veteran player with a reasonable contract (Howard, Jackson, Mason, etc.) who can play SF, or an expiring contract (with an expectation of having a pick included even?). We just aren't in a position to expect that much.

What about Miles makes people think other GMs will give us a valuable asset for him? He is the biggest known headcase in the league. He grossly underperforms given his salary. He has failed to meet the expectations of teams throughout his career, so he really doesn't give any reason to expect that he ever will play up to his salary. Added together, those things mean Miles is a liability, and the fact that he has 4 years left on his contract means he is a long-term liability. We can't expect to get an asset in trade for a liability. The best we can hope for is to trade him for a team that can possibly somehow wring more value out of him than we can (the change of scene effect) and give us a player who is a smaller liability to us in return.

That means someone like Marko Jaric. His smaller salary, mediocre skill level, size and lack of enormous known character flaws mean he would probably give us more while costing us less than Miles. The Malik Rose idea floated earlier though is still my favorite. NY only takes on 2 extra years of salary obligation, they give up a player they don't really need and potentially (they would hope) get a contributor at their weakest position. We would get to reduce our salary obligations by two years, and have a guy who will not create huge problems in the locker room and who would potentially be a tradeable asset in a year. The Miles/Skinner/Dixon for Jalen Rose idea is somewhat reasonable as well, although I think NY no longer has the roster space to accept a 3 for 1 trade. In any case, we shouldn't be expecting a gem in return for Miles, we should be thinking about what the least stinky turd of a deal we could possibly get would be.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm not sure that you need to trade him before the season starts.
we are admittedly weak at the sf pos. so we might as well keep him. there is still minutes to be had for Roy and Webster assuming Roy gets some time at the point. I think we should be trying to get value for Blake right now, but that is a argument for another time.

if he pouts about not being traded, oh well. we can't get a damn thing for him right now so i say we wait until the deadline when some team is bound to get desperate for an athletic wing player and maybe give us an expiring and a draft pick. 

even if it is a 2010 #1 it would still be a asset to use in later trades, but I'm getting ahead of myself. We need to establish some sort of value for miles and the market will set his value based on his early performance and league wide demand.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> I'm not sure that you need to trade him before the season starts.
> we are admittedly weak at the sf pos. so we might as well keep him. there is still minutes to be had for Roy and Webster assuming Roy gets some time at the point. I think we should be trying to get value for Blake right now, but that is a argument for another time.
> 
> if he pouts about not being traded, oh well.


Agreed. IMO he sort of provides the club the same quandry Damon did for so many years. Unlike Damon, I believe that he can someday play well enough to deserve his contract and return value... but that day is not today. Today he's got a big contract, questions about his knee, and a lot of negative press in the recent past. Teams are trying to sell season ticket plans right now, not alienate their fanbase. 

I hope he's Portland's at least until he is able to generate value... IMO thats the smart way to run the club.

STOMP


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

How's this for a crazy idea?

Blazers trade Miles, plus a top-3 protected 2008 first-rounder to Atlanta for Josh Childress.

Childress is a solid, talented young player, a guy we could build around at the SF spot for years to come. He's a good defender and rebounder, a good passer, a solid if not truly explosive scorer, and a very smart and savvy player on the court. I see him as a sort of poor man's Pippen, a guy who could fit in nicely with our young core for a long time. 

I think Childress has a bright career ahead of him, but he could probably be pried away from the Hawks if only because he is squeezed for PT between two guys who are probably untradeable: fan-favorite/dunk contest winner Josh Smith, and annointed one Marvin Williams.

Atlanta always has cap room but rarely seems able to use it to land the kind of impact free agents they want; they burn some of that capspace on Miles, mainly enticed by Portland's draft pick, which they probably figure will be a pretty decent one.

For Portland, that pick is the cost of getting rid of Miles and the bad aura surrounding him. By making it a 2008, rather than 2007, pick, Portland stays in the running for Oden.

What do you think? Would Portland do this? Would Atlanta?

Stepping Razor


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Stepping Razor said:


> How's this for a crazy idea?
> 
> Blazers trade Miles, plus a top-3 protected 2008 first-rounder to Atlanta for Josh Childress.
> 
> ...


I think Childress would be a major coup. He seems to genuinely have a great love for the game and he would be the perfect player to bring in and mix with the rookies. I wouldn't want to put the pressure of having to be the go to scorer or anything like that, but he would be perfect in the sf role for Portland. He is actually one of the most underrated streak shooters in the game

After 2+ Made Baskets in a Row (FG%)

2005/2006 
.637 - Shaq
.635 - *Childress*
.578 - Curry
.567 - Nelson
.562 - Diaw
.553 - PJ Brown
.542 - Yao
.538 - McDyess
.534 - Garnett
.527 - Gerald Wallace

I don't think they do it for miles though....even with the first rounder.
also no guarantee oden comes out after one year.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> How's this for a crazy idea?
> 
> Blazers trade Miles, plus a top-3 protected 2008 first-rounder to Atlanta for Josh Childress.


For a crazy idea, it's awful. This team might still be rebuilding then and needs to continue to add talent. Trading high picks two years down the road makes a whole lot of assumptions about where we'll be at that point. No one could say for sure.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Stepping Razor, i think it's a great idea, I really like Childress.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> I think Blazer fans should start getting psychologically ready for the fact that we aren't going to get anything good back in trade for Miles. I see a lot of people saying they want to take back a decent veteran player with a reasonable contract (Howard, Jackson, Mason, etc.) who can play SF, or an expiring contract (with an expectation of having a pick included even?). We just aren't in a position to expect that much.
> 
> What about Miles makes people think other GMs will give us a valuable asset for him? He is the biggest known headcase in the league. He grossly underperforms given his salary. He has failed to meet the expectations of teams throughout his career, so he really doesn't give any reason to expect that he ever will play up to his salary. Added together, those things mean Miles is a liability, and the fact that he has 4 years left on his contract means he is a long-term liability. We can't expect to get an asset in trade for a liability. The best we can hope for is to trade him for a team that can possibly somehow wring more value out of him than we can (the change of scene effect) and give us a player who is a smaller liability to us in return.
> 
> That means someone like Marko Jaric. His smaller salary, mediocre skill level, size and lack of enormous known character flaws mean he would probably give us more while costing us less than Miles. The Malik Rose idea floated earlier though is still my favorite. NY only takes on 2 extra years of salary obligation, they give up a player they don't really need and potentially (they would hope) get a contributor at their weakest position. We would get to reduce our salary obligations by two years, and have a guy who will not create huge problems in the locker room and who would potentially be a tradeable asset in a year. The Miles/Skinner/Dixon for Jalen Rose idea is somewhat reasonable as well, although I think NY no longer has the roster space to accept a 3 for 1 trade. In any case, we shouldn't be expecting a gem in return for Miles, we should be thinking about what the least stinky turd of a deal we could possibly get would be.


Very well put and this is something that I feel hasn't been adressed enough on this board. Miles was equal in value to Jeff McInnis before, now he has a 4yr contract and seems to be a bigger headcase. I'm sick of seeing this lop-sided trade ideas in the Blazers favor. A player Jaric is what we can expect in return, unless we don't trade Darius. An expiring contract would be really nice, but I doubt that will happen. If Darius stays with the team, he will have to be less of a cancer to the team morale. He has a great opportunity to suceed this season with Blazers, I just wouldn't count on him actually doing it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

please say no to childress. the guy isn't really that good. i watched him play 3 years in college and he wasnt even the best player on his team (go chris hernandez!). plus he's got a slow funky shooting form with a low release that makes me want to punch him in the gut everytime i see it.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> please say no to childress. the guy isn't really that good. i watched him play 3 years in college and he wasnt even the best player on his team (go chris hernandez!). plus he's got a slow funky shooting form with a low release that makes me want to punch him in the gut everytime i see it.


That sounds a lot like the player Childress is compared to..........................Shawn Marion.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From ESPN's Mark Stein's chat today:



> Knox (Tucson): Marc, Portland Trailblazer question: Is there ANY team out there that would trade for Darius Miles? Portland seems intent on dealing him, any chance this happens??
> 
> Marc Stein: Possible, not probable. A package of D-Miles and Steve Blake is available to teams who want to take a gamble.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Don't forget Dickau on August 28. First day he can be traded with multiple players 

Make me an offer for Miles, Dixon and Dickau... go ahead.. make my day


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Don't forget Dickau on August 28. First day he can be traded with multiple players
> 
> Make me an offer for Miles, Dixon and Dickau... go ahead.. make my day


I love those deals - the ones where we get rid of all the guys we don't want, and end up with the ones we do...

Too bad they never happen though.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I love those deals - the ones where we get rid of all the guys we don't want, and end up with the ones we do...
> 
> Too bad they never happen though.


It did when Bob Whitsitt was around... oh SNAP!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It did when Bob Whitsitt was around... oh SNAP!


Nah, Bob just knew how to sell high - even he couldn't have traded away Dixon, Miles, and Dickau for anything worthwhile.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKSrlIUI-YI&eurl=


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKSrlIUI-YI&eurl=


Did you find that on the Clipper board, too?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Hows about this one...

Darius Miles, Juan Dixon, Memphis 2007 2nd round pick and our 2008 2nd round pick for Trenton Hassell, Mark Madsen and Rashad McCants. 

Now, I think Rashad is an ideal SG to backup Roy. He isnt nearly as balanced a player, but would be a great sparkplug off the bench. Hassell would be a great SF to pair with Martell and would also compliment his game. Madsen would be a novelty. 

PG- Jarrett Jack/Steve Blake/Dan Dickau/Sergio Rodriquez
SG- Brandon Roy/Rashad McCants/Travis Outlaw
SF- Martell Webster/Trenton Hassell/Travis Outlaw
PF- Zach Randolph/LaMarcus Aldridge/Brian Skinner
C- Joel Pryzbilla/Raef LaFrentz/Mark Madsen

I love the balance and potential of that roster.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Hows about this one...
> 
> Darius Miles, Juan Dixon, Memphis 2007 2nd round pick and our 2008 2nd round pick for Trenton Hassell, Mark Madsen and Rashad McCants.
> 
> ...


That's a great trade for us, even though McCants is having microfracture surgery and is going to be out for a very long time, but I don't see any reason for Minnesota to take it. Do they want Miles? No. Does adding Dixon and a couple 2nd rounders make any difference? I don't think so. Nobody wants Miles, so if we are going to get rid of him, we are going to have to take back more fairly worthless bloated contract, or send out some more significant sweetening than is in this trade proposal, I'm afraid.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I disagree that Minny would not want Miles. I think they are one of the few teams where he would flourish, and I also think that they recognize that. I can only speculate, but it would not suprise me if they already offered Jaric to us and got turned down. Maby Miles, Blake and a 2nd for Hassell, McCants and Madsen.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I disagree that Minny would not want Miles. I think they are one of the few teams where he would flourish, and I also think that they recognize that. I can only speculate, but it would not suprise me if they already offered Jaric to us and got turned down. Maby Miles, Blake and a 2nd for Hassell, McCants and Madsen.


We'll see I guess, because if Minnesota was willing to make that offer, I don't think there is any way that Patterson and Pritchard would turn it down, because they must be dying to get rid of him. If we could get a productive veteran with a small long term contract at our weakest positions (playing on the contract we tried to sign him to), a hard working backup big man with only two years left, and a promising but injured young player (with a team option coming up), that would be excellent. If Miles is still here at the start of the season though, I think we can pretty safely conjecture that nobody made us an offer that good. Here's hoping...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree. Hopefully we can get a decent deal for him, if not, it will be a hard choice deciding to either keep him or getting a bad deal.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

we could wait until lafrentz is not trade restricted and trade Darius and Lafrentz for eddy jones' expiring contract, this would be nothing but a massive salary dump.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Ukrainefan said:


> we could wait until lafrentz is not trade restricted and trade Darius and Lafrentz for eddy jones' expiring contract, this would be nothing but a massive salary dump.


No team would take lafrentz without a first thrown in.like we got.and telfair wasn't even our backup pg. If we could trade lafrentz for and expiring deal, then I'm sure we would.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I disagree that Minny would not want Miles. I think they are one of the few teams where he would flourish, and I also think that they recognize that. I can only speculate, but it would not suprise me if they already offered Jaric to us and got turned down. Maby Miles, Blake and a 2nd for Hassell, McCants and Madsen.


Minnesota is desperate to put pieces to complement KG. Miles would fit well next to KG and would give the Wolves additional length on the perimeter.

Miles would not need to score to be effective and would be the 4th option after KG, Davis and James/Foye.

I think that KP is looking for the best possible deal and will go back to Minny and Jaric as a last option.


----------

